# DVT (Cognex) Legend540 Farberkennung



## lindnerlars (1 Dezember 2010)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe hier eine Monochrom-Kamera DVT (jetzt Cognex) Legend540 und soll damit farbiges (gruen, braun, weiss) Bruchglas auf einem Foerderband erkennen und aussortieren. Mittlerweile bekomme ich es hin, DASS ich ein vorbeikommendes Glasstueck erkennen, mir fehlt noch die Farbe. 

Meine Frage nun: Wie kann man an Besten mit einer Monochrom-Kamera, die nur Graustufen darstellt gruen und braun unterscheiden? Theoretisch sind demnach auch die Graustufen verschieden, aber im Bild mit der Software Framework kann ich den Unterschied nicht messen, da er zu klein ist. Meine Idee ist es, einen Gruenfilter vor die Linse zu installieren, der dann das Gruen verstaerkt und das Braun eventuell abschwaecht, was sich dann in der Intensitaet der Graustufen widerspiegeln muesste. Wer sonst noch Tips hat, wie man am Besten Farben mit einer Monochrom-Kamera messen kann, immer her damit.

Schon mal vielen Dank und viele Gruessens aus Mexiko 
Lars


----------



## winnman (29 Dezember 2010)

vielleicht: 
Bild halbieren, in der einen Hälfte Grünfilter, andere Hälfte Braunfilter (ev. deren Komplementärfarben)


----------



## drfunfrock (29 Dezember 2010)

Wie vorgeschlagen, mind. 2 Filter installieren. Braun hat einen hohen Rot-Anteil, wenn ich nicht irre. Das Problem ist aber eher die Beleuchtung. Mit Licht von Hinten dürfte es am einfachsten sein. Mit einem dunklen Förderband ist das nicht machbar. 

Eine andere Methode ist, 2 Lichtquellen (Grün, Rot) zu installieren und dann 2 Bilder auszuwerten. 

Reflektionen solltest du aber mit Polfilter vor Kamera und Lichtquelle dämpfen.


----------

